# With all the mods gone.....



## bbq bubba (Jun 27, 2008)

Who's babysitting this place???
I elect Fatback Joe, although he will probably ban any member who brings up the "O" word.....or worse yet, CROCKPOT!!!


----------



## pigcicles (Jun 27, 2008)

I nominate BBQ Bubba for Moderator second class! 

I owe him some pokes and a couple of bruises


----------



## pigcicles (Jun 27, 2008)

Maybe if they double the pay and triple the benefits we can get Monty in FULL time. Shoot for that much he can give up his day job too.


----------



## bbq bubba (Jun 27, 2008)

Wow, no seconds......i feel so alone.


----------



## Dutch (Jun 27, 2008)

Whatya mean with "all the mods gone???"

Just cuz a Mod dosn't post doesn't mean we're not around. Most times I here in "stealth mode". 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





When Jeff needs some more mods, he'll put the "Help Wanted" sign out. I'm sure he will give the names "nominated" a thought or two-


----------



## pigcicles (Jun 28, 2008)

You mean he'll think about it THAT much??? Way more stuff to think about than that I think


----------



## bbq bubba (Jun 28, 2008)

Stealth mode.......thats funny.


----------



## fatback joe (Jun 28, 2008)

I nominate Glued2 it.


----------



## fatback joe (Jun 28, 2008)

I am shocked.  LOL  where is the love?  LMAO

Yeah, banned.......shunned......beaten.......so on and so on.  LOL


----------



## fred420 (Jun 28, 2008)

wtf?..............................................  ..................


----------



## fatback joe (Jun 29, 2008)

It's a joke Fred


----------



## monty (Jun 29, 2008)

What a bunch of characters!

First of all "Stealth Mode" is a real thing. Accept it!

Second, your complaining is not productive

Third, We did very well without your "input"

Fourth, You have no idea how much free time we give this great site! Can you not accept the fact that some folks have morals and ideals which transcend the almighty buck?

Fifth, please take your complaints where they will be appreciated.

CHeers!


----------



## bbq bubba (Jun 29, 2008)

Either Monty's been drinking again or he posted on the wrong thread.....


----------



## earache_my_eye (Jun 29, 2008)

Who's complaining?...looks like a light-hearted thread to me...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Eric


----------

